# Lambrusco ?



## Bunky (Dec 9, 2014)

My girlfriend and her mom really like reunite lambrusco. And I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for something along this line.


----------



## heatherd (Dec 9, 2014)

Bunky, I have to say that I love Lambrusco from Olive Garden. It was the first red wine I ever tried. So you can get a pail of Italian Lambrusco juice, and make it with that. M&M has some in stock. You'll have to ferment to dry and then back-sweeten quite a bit to get there. Might take some bench trials to get the sweetness right.
Heather


----------

